# Avatars of War Vampire Queen Concept Art



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

New Concept art from Avatars of War for the upcoming Vampire Queen:



> Take a look at the concept art for the upcoming Vampire Queen miniature.
> The concept art is by Des Hanley.
> The figure is being sculpted by Edgar Ramos and will have several options as usual.
> 
> ...


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow. They're just getting better and better every time IMO. Their newest models with additional options are incredibly impressive - looking forward to getting my hands on the Dark Elf Queen/Witch soon.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Not a fan of the helmeted head. However the rest of the model is stunning. Have to agree with Syph they are getting better and better.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Now theres my new Mordheim warband leader, if she looks half as good as that pic I'll be getting one. :biggrin:


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Most excellent! I think I'll be using that as a Dark Elf Noble. I dig it! I like her Maleficent-inspired headpiece, too.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Minxy !
plus i think she could pass as a dark elf


----------

